# Kiko x Boers and self butchering



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

In the future, I'd like to add some meat goats, when I fence in our big pasture. I want to have something hardy so I've been looking at Kiko goats. They appear to be tougher than Boers, but are really hard to find in my area, and are expensive. 

I thought about getting a few percentage does, and using a Kiko buck to create "BoKi's". Does anyone have experience with this?

Also, I would like to butcher myself. Do any of you do this? Any tips?

I read that most people use a .22 pistol. What do you use?

Also, what is the prime age ranch to butcher for best quality.

Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It all depends about the age. Some folks like em young some like older meat; even bucks according to ethnic preference. 
So you are goingto have to investigate your own community. Unless your talking about just your own meat. 
The hubby says you need to know where to shoot. You can sever the brain stem with a 22. But you need to know how to do that.

Honestly, goat meat is goat meat. If its Nubian Boer Kiko whatever. Some folks prefer one over the other. Or the crosses.

I would love to have some Kiko but too far into Boer right now & not looking to buy more stock of any breed.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Spanish goats are also a good cross with boers-they are very parasite resistant-and cheaper than kikos. As far as self butchering, as long as you have somewhere to dispose of the innards-you would be fine.If you are butchering for the public-you have to go through USDA and jump through hoops. Most people around here like goats from 45-70 lbs for eating- I have tried goat-and it is good, but I couldnt slaughter one myself..


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It's mostly for ourselves, but I will be bartering with the neighbors too. I know the hispanic community prefers intact bucks, but I'm thinking we will like young wether meat the most. 

I have read where to shoot, behind the poll/horns. Does your husband recommend a stronger caliber?

Edited to add for new post: I had thought about getting Spanish does as well. I'd be able to get a fairly nice Kiko buck for not too much I imagine, and have heartier kids. I guess it all depends on what's available and quality when I decide to go for it.

I've had cabrito a few times, and quite like it. As for the rest of the family, well they eat it or starve.

:laugh: 

These won't be the pets my dairy does are; its easier to butcher something "wild" so to speak.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

A .22 pistol does the job....that's what we put Chester down with last week.


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

Only Hispanic culture I know that wants an intact buck, is the ones that never had a wither. I'm an American of Latin descent. I sell withers to alot of latinos that were used to eating any goats, bucks and does included. I've had them come back after they buy the first one, simply because of the non bucky/non -gamy taste. I then explain to them the differences in a buck and a wither.

As far as slaughtering them, we usually lay them on a table, slice the neck open under the chin area and bleed it out. It is the least stressful method for the goat, to us anyway. It's easiest if you have a table to do it on so you can pour the blood into a pot that is on the floor :whatgoat: ( a lot of cultures make another dish by boiling the blood, some use all the organs in a soup, so if your butchering for someone else make sure to ask what they want to keep).

It used to seem cruel when we first did it, but after seeing someone shoot one and watch it suffer a lot, this seems more humane. If done properly there is very little struggling or crying on the goats part. My wife won't stick around for the first ten minutes but once it is dead she does help. It normally only takes about 30 minutes start to finish.

:thumb: I like the 60-80 pound range withers the best for slaughtering. Alot of elders like them much younger like 20-30 lbs, a couple weeks old, for the soup using all the organs.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

One lady I know is part native american- they lay the goats head on a stump and cut it with a machete- then they lift it up and say a prayer for the animal- It is a ritual-then they put the skull in a tree to ward off bad spirits. I thought it was wierd myself, but she says that it is less stressful to the goat-especially if the goat is gentle. She also agrees that shooting them makes them suffer-she says the way she does it is quick and the animal feels no pain- I don't know-just sharing...either way-it makes me queasy...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Why not a myotonic? Their meat is more tender due to the myotonia. They have a very high parasite resistance (I have a few does that are 4 years old and have NEVER needed to be wormed) You get a higher meat to bone ratio than other breeds, they are a bit smaller so they cost less to feed, they are easy on fences because they don't climb or crawl over, they have very docile, easy going temperaments so they are easy to handle, easy kidders with twins and triplets being the most common and they come in all colors so they make nice lawn ornaments while you are growing them out.

I've personally never butchered any of mine because mine are pets... but the breed exists because of meat production..... so I can appreciate that.  www.myotonicgoatregistry.net has a breeder directory for breeders in your area. I believe there are a couple breeders out your way that breed for substance and meat production.


----------

